# ما معنى اموال ساخنة



## ghv

ما معنى  اموال ساخنة


----------



## rarabara

"اظن أن هذا كلم (اموال) معن اسم جمع لكلم "مولى
هل استطع أن من اين  وجدتَ ام قراتَ هذا كلم؟


----------



## WadiH

الأموال الساخنة أي رؤوس الأموال الأجنبية اللي تدخل السوق المحلية بسرعة وتخرج بسرعة.


----------

